# Teichufer etwas umgestalten



## heiko-rech (11. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal einige Tips zur Verbesserung meines Teichufers:

1. An einigen Stellen sieht man die Folie, das will ich schnellstmöglich ändern. Ich will einen Teil der Randzone mit Naturagard Ufermatten machen. Wie werden diese am besten eingebaut? Am Ufer unter die Steine legen und auf der obersten Pflanzzone dann einfach Steine und Kies drauf? Reicht das aus? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit diesen Matten gemacht?

2. An einem Ende habe ich keine Flachzone, da wolte ich Pflanztaschen nehmen. Damit diese nicht aufschwimmen möchte ich dort Kies reingeben. Das sollte doch funktionieren oder? Welche Pflanzen eignen sich hier?

3. Es wird immer von lehmhaltigem Sand geredet. Wenn ich in den Baustoffhandel gehe, was müßte ich dort verlangen? Denn mit Lehmhaltigem Sand konnten die nichts anfangen.

4. Ich möchte einge aufgschichtete Steine ein wenig untereinander fixieren. Ich dachte ich mache das mit einem für den Außenbereich geeigneten Flexkleber (Fliesenkleber). Oder doch besser etwas anderes nehmen?

Ich freue mich über eure Meinungen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo Heiko!
zu 4. Kommen die Steine mit dem Teichwasser in Kontakt? Wenn ja, dann würde ich was absolut ungiftiges nehmen, was auch wasserdicht ist! So wegens die Fischis!
Zu den anderen Fragen


----------



## Phil (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo Heiko,

Zu 1: 
Die Ufermatten funzen und sind ja genau dafür da, hast das auch schon richtig erkannt, die werden einfach nur auf die Folie gelegt und gelegentlich mit Kies oder Steinen beschwert. Vollflächiges Bedecken der selbigen ist hingegen nicht notwendig. Meines Wissens nach saugt die sich so voll, dass sie schwer genug wird um nicht auf zu schwimmen.

Zu 2:
Pflanztaschen funktionieren auch hier, in der Regel schwimmen diese auch durch das eingebrachte Substrat nicht auf. Beschweren durch Kies hingegen gibt dir Sicherheit, übertreiben musst es dabei dennoch nicht. Pflanzen kann man da alles was für die Wassertiefe angemessen ist, in der die Taschen angebracht werden. Von Vorteil wären vielleicht Pflanzen die nicht all zu stark wurzeln, also kein __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf, Seerose, usw.

Zu 3:
lehmhaltigen Sand gibt es so auch nicht. Wovon hier öfters geredet wird ist lehmhaltiger Boden, vermischt mit Sand. Sowas wird dir fertig wahrscheinlich auch kein baustoffhändler anbieten können. Alternative wäre nur selber mischen. Aber da sollen sich die mal zu Wort melden, die das aus Mangel an lehmhaltigen Boden tun mussten. Ich hab das Problem so nicht 

Zu 4:
zu dem Thema gibts hier  einige Threads von Leuten die ihre NG Ufermatten mit Beton bestrichen und zum Beispiel Sand/Kies darüber gestreut haben, oder Steine befestigt haben. Sollte also relativ unproblematisch sein. Das einzigste was zum Problem werden könnte, wären bereits vorhandene Fische im Teich, da sowohl Flexkleber als auch beton als auch Mörtel, etc. die Wasserwerte beeinflussen werden. Das bliebe dann halt zu bedenken.

Dann mal viel Spass beim bauen und wenn noch Fragen sind, nachfragen

LG


----------



## idefix--211 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo Heiko,

in meinem Teich habe ich auch mit Ufermatte gearbeitet.
Aus meiner Erfahrung:



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauche mal einige Tips zur Verbesserung meines Teichufers:
> 
> 1. An einigen Stellen sieht man die Folie, das will ich schnellstmöglich ändern. Ich will einen Teil der Randzone mit Naturagard Ufermatten machen. Wie werden diese am besten eingebaut? Am Ufer unter die Steine legen und auf der obersten Pflanzzone dann einfach Steine und Kies drauf? Reicht das aus? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit diesen Matten gemacht?


Die blanken Matten treiben im Wasser auf, das stimmt. Der Auftrieb ist allerdings so schwach, dass die Matte absinkt, sobald man irgendetwas schwereres drauflegt. Da reicht also schon links und rechts ein Stein.
Ich habe die Matten mit etwas Sand eingespült, da ist die Matte ganz schnell abgesunken. Also mach dir darum keine Sorgen.
Auf der Landseite noch zur Sicherheit ein bisschen Kies/Steine/Erde/Sand, dann kann die Matte auch nicht mehr abrutschen.



heiko-rech schrieb:


> 2. An einem Ende habe ich keine Flachzone, da wolte ich Pflanztaschen nehmen. Damit diese nicht aufschwimmen möchte ich dort Kies reingeben. Das sollte doch funktionieren oder? Welche Pflanzen eignen sich hier?


Auch hier brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Egal welches Substrat du für die Pflanzen verwendest (mit Ausnahme von Blähton vielleicht ), wird es dir die Matte leicht unten halten. Ich persönlich würde den Pflanzen Sand geben, da können sie besser drin wurzeln als in dem groben Kies.



heiko-rech schrieb:


> 3. Es wird immer von lehmhaltigem Sand geredet. Wenn ich in den Baustoffhandel gehe, was müßte ich dort verlangen? Denn mit Lehmhaltigem Sand konnten die nichts anfangen.


Das mit dem Lehm war auch mein großes Problem. Irgendwie kann man sowas nirgends kaufen.
Zuletzt habe ich mir im Baustoffhandel Verlegesand geholt, der war Körnung 0/2. Trübt das Wasser zwar ein paar Tage ein (so rot-braun), aber danach ist das Wasser super klar. Den Pflanzen habe ich dann noch Düngerkegel mit untergeschoben, weil im Sand ja kaum Nährstoffe sind.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter. Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand anderes was zum Lehm und dem Steine kleben.

Grüße,
Evi


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt die Ufermatten und Bepflanzung bestellt, aber erst für kommende Woche. Die Taschen habe ich noch nicht bestellt, da ich nicht abschätzen kann, wieviel Zeit ich in diesem Jahr noch für solche Umbauten habe.

Ich werde dann bestimmt berichten.

Was die Verklebung der Steine betrifft, so geht es nicht um Steine im Wasser, sondern nur am Ufer. Wenn der Flexkleber ausgehärtet ist, dürfte er doch nichts mehr ans Wasser abgeben.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo Heiko!
Eigentlich dürfte ausserhalb des Wasers nix passieren, wenn Du Flexkleber verwendest und Du achtsam arbeitetest,wovon ich überzeugt bin.
Mit Substraten kenn ich mich einfach nicht aus, weil ich in seliger Unkenntnis Teicherde genommen habe, eine Woche trübe Brühe im Teich hatte und letztendlich Aquarienkies für meine Pflanzen genommen habe, was die richtig toll finden und wie irre wachsen.


----------



## jochen (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo Heiko,

ganz kurz,
in diesen Thema wurde mir damals mehr als geholfen...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354/?q=Ufergestaltung+Trockenmauer

vielleicht ist ja was für dich drinn.


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo,

Zum Thema Flexkleber, Mörtel, etc. pp. selbst im ausgehärteten Zustand wird das Zeugs noch ausgewaschen, denn es wird ja irgendwie mal nass werden (an nem Teich ja nun nicht soo ungewöhnlich) könnte also durchaus möglich sein, dass sich das in der Wasserqualität wieder spiegelt, aber bislang haben alle die das gemacht haben nix negatives berichtet, wobei mir da grad nur thias einfällt und der hat meines wissens nach keine Fische im Teich, den Pflanzen gehts hingegen prima 

LG


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*



thias schrieb:


> hallo Phil,
> Also nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Beton überhaupt nicht "schädlich", wenn er ausgehärtet ist.



vielleicht hilft dir das ja, wie das aber mit Flexkleber aussieht, weiß ich nicht  Aber den brauchst dann ja auch nicht nehmen wenn thias seinen ganzen Schwimmteich und nun auch Bachlauf mit Beton gemacht hat und das funktioniert.

LG


----------



## idefix--211 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hi,

ich hätte bei einem Fliesenkleber eher Bedenken was die Haltbarkeit angeht, da die Konstruktion, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, nicht auf befestigtem Untergrund ist und im Winter auch den vollen Frost abbekommt inklusive Nässe.
Ich fürchte, das wird einfach wieder auseinanderbrechen. Versuchen kannst du es natürlich. Den Kleber eine Woche aushärten lassen (bei Regen abdecken), dann dürfte sich da nichts mehr lösen außer man kratzt mit einem sehr harten Gegenstand dran 

Sicherer wäre es aber, wenn du die Konstruktion so baust, dass sie sich selbst hält und nicht zusammengeklebt werden muss.


Grüße,
Evi


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo,

heute kam nun die Lieferung.

Warum hat mir keiner vorher bloß gesagt, dass Ufermatten so eine geniale Sache sind? 
(Naja, hab ja auch nicht gefragt)

Habe mich direkt ans Werk gemacht. Natürlich hab ich zu wenig bestellt, aber macht ja nix. Dann muss ich eben nochmal... Auch muss ich noch den Abschluss zwischen Steinen und angrenzendem Kies etwas befestigen.

Jedenfalls sieht es jetzt schon viel besser aus. Das Wasser ist natürlich trüb durch die Arbeit im Teich, aber das macht ja nix.

Jetzt habe ich die Pflanzen, die ich mitbestellt habe auf die eingeschlämmte Matte gepflanzt. Wurzeln Plattgedrückt und mit einigen Kieseln beschwert. Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, woher die Pflanzen, die ja über  dem Wasserspiegel sind Wasser bekommen.

Saugt sich die Matte bis oben hin voll?

Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass ich da gießen kann. Außerdem muss ich ab Donnerstag für einige Tage weg. 

Wäre schön, wenn ich noch einige Tips dazu bekommen könnte.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## idefix--211 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo Heiko,

wenn der Abstand zwischen Wasserspiegel und Oberkante Ufermatte nicht über ca. 10 cm beträgt, saugt sich die Matte locker bis obenhin voll. Die Pflanzen haben ja auch noch etwas Substat, das auch die Feuchtigkeit dann dort oben festhält.
Hast du überall auf der Matte Substrat aufgebracht/eingeschlämmt, oder liegt sie blank?
Mach doch nochmal ein Foto (wir schauen auch nicht aufs trübe Wasser  ).

Grüße,
Evi


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo,


idefix--211 schrieb:


> wenn der Abstand zwischen Wasserspiegel und Oberkante Ufermatte nicht über ca. 10 cm beträgt, saugt sich die Matte locker bis obenhin voll.


Na dann sollte das ja passen. Mehr als 10cm habe ich nicht.


idefix--211 schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen haben ja auch noch etwas Substat, das auch die Feuchtigkeit dann dort oben festhält.


Naja, bei den angekündigen Temperaturen von über 34° würde das nicht lange feucht bleiben.


idefix--211 schrieb:


> Hast du überall auf der Matte Substrat aufgebracht/eingeschlämmt, oder liegt sie blank?


Dort wo ich gepflanzt habe ist auch Substrat. Leider haben die Pflanzen auch nicht gereicht, so dass ein Teil noch nackig ist.


idefix--211 schrieb:


> Mach doch nochmal ein Foto (wir schauen auch nicht aufs trübe Wasser  ).


Ist doch jetzt schon dunkel, da sieht man das trübe Wasser eh nicht.

Ich mach die Tage mal wieder Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## idefix--211 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Naja, bei den angekündigen Temperaturen von über 34° würde das nicht lange feucht bleiben.


Es bekommt aber doch andauernd Nachschub von unten, deshalb bleibt es feucht 
Gießen würde ich auf keinen Fall, da schwämmst du nur das ganze Substrat weg.





heiko-rech schrieb:


> Dort wo ich gepflanzt habe ist auch Substrat. Leider haben die Pflanzen auch nicht gereicht, so dass ein Teil noch nackig ist.


Ich habe da auch ein paar Bereiche. Spätestens nächstes Jahr wird sich da genug Grünzeug ansiedeln, die ersten kommen bei mir nach 2 Monaten schon. Wenn du also Geduld hast, könntest das auch so lassen.





heiko-rech schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt schon dunkel, da sieht man das trübe Wasser eh nicht.


na dann :-D
Aber bis Donnerstag wird es ja nochmal hell werden, denn ich fürchte, die Ufermatte leuchtet im dunkeln nicht so gut...


----------



## heiko-rech (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo,

so sieht es nun aus.

Gruß


Heiko


----------



## idefix--211 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichufer etwas umgestalten*

Hallo,

na das sieht doch gut aus soweit.
Das bleibt auch locker alles feucht genug für die Pflanzen, selbst wenn in deiner Abwesenheit der Wasserstand durch Verdunstung noch etwas fallen sollte.

Spätestens nächstes Jahr wirst du die Matte wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr sehen 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------

